# coreystooks 2020 Lawn Journal



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey guys been on the forum for a while but haven't posted much and thought what a better way to get started than to do a journal so here goes nothing.
This is me and my wife's first home that we purchased in May of 2019, the house was built in 2014. The total lawn size is just under 40,000 sq ft of which about 12,500 is sodded with 419 and is what I will call the main yard. The other, which I call the big yard, is an extra lot that was too small to build a house on due to the local zoning rules so it got rolled into my regular lot. When we moved in the bermuda was probably over 4 inches tall and really shaggy but relatively weed free in the sodded portion. At the time all I had was a rotary so the best I could get it down to was about 2 inches to avoid scalping because it's really uneven. Fast forward to August I picked up a 20 inch Mclane. Ended up scalping to just under 1 in and maintained at 1 in HOC until dormancy.

So here's the plans/goals for 2020:
-Get a soil test done.
-Aerate and topdress/level with sand.
-Maintain 0.5" HOC on the main yard.
-Get the big yard weed-free and push as much bermuda as possible.

The big yard will probably be the most difficult and would like to hear some opinions on plan for it. As you will see in the pictures it is in bad shape. It is very compacted red clay that is full of weeds with common bermuda mixed here and there. In the coming weeks I plan to hit it with glyphosate to clear out all the junk in there and do several rounds of preemergent once the temps are right. Once I start to see some green bermuda I want to either aerate or drag it with a harrow rake to loosen the soil some. Then throw down a ton of N to really push the bermuda and continue that throughout the season to get as much spread as possible. I feel like this may be the best option because of the size of the area plus the lack of irrigation on that section would make sprigging very difficult.

Anyways that's all I got for now and I look forward to hearing from you guys and I will do my best to keep this as up to date as possible.

Now for the pictures, sorry for the lighting they were taken after work.

Top view with the different sections outlined.



Front Main Yard.



Side Main Yard.



Back Main Yard.



Big Yard behind fence.



Big Yard.



Big Yard looking back towards house for an idea of size.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Dirt bikes and such are another big hobby of mine so I thought I would combine that with this hobby. This was my brother's ATV from when we were kids, it has been sitting a while so I thought let's fix it up and turn it into a dedicated spray rig. The sprayer is a 15 gallon that my dad used on his farm and it has also been sitting for a while. So planning on converting to a full teejet setup and replace all the rubber hoses as they are cracking, hopefully the pump is still good. Looking forward to using this instead of the backpack I used last year.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Upgraded from the Mclane today too


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Wow! That thing looks like a beast!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

It is. Didn't realize how big it was until I got it in the garage.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the sprayer built. Sticking with the stock 2.2 GPM pump for now, would like to eventually build it into a 5 nozzle where the outer 2 nozzles can fold up so I can still fit through my gate. Went full Teejet setup on boom. Going to calibrate it this week so I can get prodiamine down ASAP.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Sweet Toys!!!

I think with your big area...get the weeds under control....fert and keep it mowed and you should be sweet. It is amazing how well bermuda can do with just a little bit of love compared to nune at all.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got prodiamine down today as well as glyphosate on the weed patch. Put down 0.2 oz per k of prodiamine and will do another app in a month or so. Thought with all this rain this would be my best bet. Sprayer worked awesome used exactly 40 gallons over the whole 40,000 sq ft.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Your main yard areas look like they are in great shape! That yard would be awesome to take care of. That's a lot of mowing for a reel and bermuda. What do you feed your bermuda?


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

big yard behind the fence pic looks like a big rain took care of the dead material in the grass.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@bmw Yeah I was lucky that all of the area around the house was pretty weed-free when we moved in. And I only reel mow the area around the house, the rest gets done with a zero turn. Last year I just spoon fed around half a pound of N per month with 33-0-0. I'm going to pound the big area with it this year to push growth. Going to get a soil test to see what would be best for my established areas.

@JRS 9572 Yeah it seems like this winter it doesn't rain unless it rains 4+ inches at time lol.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Little update on the glyphosate on the big weed patch. was worried with all the rain if the glyphosate would do anything but finally starting to see some action. I think I'll need to hit it again and use the XR nozzles. I had to use the AIXR due to the wind and I think that is why none of the wild onion is looking affected. This past weekend I finally tried out the jacobsen and just skimmed the backyard at .75 and now I'm starting to see quite a bit of greenup in the backyard. If the rain holds off this weekend I plan on getting everything scalped down as low as I can get it. 


Some greenup


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the front and side yard down to 0.6 and got the backyard down to 0.4. Planning on getting the whole thing down to 0.3 and maintain at 0.5.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Tulips we planted back in December are all coming up good now.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the rotary scissors installed that I won from TLF Giveaway. Still can't believe I won.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Put down second part of split app of prodiamine at 0.2oz/k as well as some bifen at 1oz/k. Got to love spraying in the dew.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> ...Got to love spraying in the dew.


Agree. :thumbup:


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the big area sprayed this morning with the same mix but also added some Q4 Plus to take care of a few things that came up after the glyphosate application. Also wanted to add the upgrades I did to the sprayer, pretty much based it off @wardconnor 's build. The only thing I need to do is get a stand alone battery as the battery and charging system on the atv can't keep up with the new pump, can barely get 2 tanks out of and it takes 3 to do the whole property. I was thinking something like a 35ah deep cycle but open to any suggestions.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Put down 2.5lbs/k of 10-10-10 on the main yard and put down 2.5lbs/k of 33-0-0 on the big yard yesterday before some rain comes in today. Really greening up now.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking good man! Just put out my first application of 1.5#/k 34-0-0 this weekend. Going to hit it again in a couple weeks. Hoping to really push my lawn this year and see how it turns out.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Aerated the full 40,000 sq ft today. Tired is an understatement. Used a walk behind on the main 12,000 and a tow behind on the rest and sucked up the cores with the Honda. Then finished with 2.5 lbs/K of 10-10-10 with some good rain moving in tonight.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Looking good. Are you going to be leveling?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Not at this time, going to wait until it gets growing a little quicker. I actually hadn't planned on aerating already but my father in law was wanting to do his so we just split it for the whole day.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Put down 2.5 lbs/k of 33-0-0 on the big yard this morning before the rain came in. Really starting to get some good growth on that section and its starting to spread good. The only weeds left in that area are dallisgrass, some nutsedge, and some clumps of fescue but I just got a jug of something that starts with an M to take care of all of that here soon. The main yard is almost completely recovered from aerating.

The big yard filling in:







Main yard thickening up at 0.5"


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Did some double wides this morning. Like a lot of other members seed heads have exploded the past few days. I haven't sprayed PGR yet though because I'm only having to mow once week even at 0.5" HOC due to the mild spring and also because I want it to fill in just a little more from aeration.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Lawn is looking really good! Thanks for the tip about checking out your sprayer. The nozzles on mine look pretty different to me, and spraying is a whole new world. These are the nozzles that are on my sprayer: 


Is that something that could easily be swapped out for some kind of Tee Jet?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@tcorbitt20 Never seen anything like that before but shouldn't be too difficult. To swap out for teejet here's the parts list I used from spraysmarter.com:
3/8" Quick TeeJet Nozzle Body-part no. 22251-311-375-NYB(for a 3 nozzle you need two single and one double)
3/8" Hose Barb Fitting-part no. 3T38
TeeJet Vari-Spacing Clamp-part no. QJ111-3/4(Size based on boom diameter)
TeeJet Quick Caps-part no. 114441a-1-CELR
Then whichever spray tips you want to use. I use the AIXR for soil applications and XR for foliar, I also use the gray nozzles as they give me 1 gal/1000 at 4mph and 40 psi.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

coreystooks said:


> @tcorbitt20 Never seen anything like that before but shouldn't be too difficult. To swap out for teejet here's the parts list I used from spraysmarter.com:
> 3/8" Quick TeeJet Nozzle Body-part no. 22251-311-375-NYB(for a 3 nozzle you need two single and one double)
> 3/8" Hose Barb Fitting-part no. 3T38
> TeeJet Vari-Spacing Clamp-part no. QJ111-3/4(Size based on boom diameter)
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed 0.25oz/k of T-Nex along with 2oz/k of main event this morning. Went full rate on PGR because I'm about to go out of town for a week so wanted good suppression and won't mind any bronzing since I won't be here to see it lol.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Looking good man, gotta love double wide strips!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got one last mow this morning before vacation, hopefully PGR will keep it under control


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Mowed after being gone for a week and holy cow is PGR awesome, hardly took off anything. Did get a little bronzing but that was expected as I went full rate. Thanks to the PGR I also discovered something bad, patches of common Bermuda in the tifway. Never noticed it before but now that the hybrid is staying smaller the common is showing its ugly face. Open to any suggestions on how to get rid of it other than low mowing.





Can you spot the common lol


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The PGR should shorten the blades and nodes of the Common as well, just not to the extent of your 419. Over time, it may not be as noticeable.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Wanted to give an update on the grow in on the big yard. Sprayed some devil's liquid almost two weeks ago and going to do another app of that to finish off what dallisgrass is left. Other than that it's doing great just giving it nitrogen every two weeks and mother nature doing the watering, I've used up my granular fert so switching to spraying urea here on out. I'm thinking about getting a pro plugger to help it along but the curious part of me wants to see if it can fill in by itself.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Spayed T-nex at 0.25 oz/k along with main event at 2 oz/k and urea at 0.4 lbs/k.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Do you normally spray PGR after 2 weeks or do you wait the 21 days normally? I don't want mine to end up growing like crazy if I don't spray it in time. I am only a week post PGR application.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That is looking AWESOME, @coreystooks!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks @Redtwin it doesn't have anything on yours though!

And @g01fer41ife I use greenkeeperapp to track when to reapply, it was going to expire Sunday but I just went ahead and reapplied today as I've got a few other projects this weekend.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Some members will badmouth 419 because it is such an old cultivar but I love mine. It's an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed the big yard with 0.5lbs/k of urea along with some devils liquid to finish off the grassy weeds.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got a mow in on the main yard. Got to get PGR reapplied as well but calling for rain every day this week.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Looking good man!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed 0.25oz/K T-Nex, 2oz/k main event, 1oz/k bifen, and 0.5lbs/k of urea.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got my cut in for the 4th.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

coreystooks said:


> Sprayed 0.25oz/K T-Nex, 2oz/k main event, 1oz/k bifen, and 0.5lbs/k of urea. Whew that was a mouthfull.


Did you tank mix all of that together? Lawn is looking good!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@tcorbitt20 Yes all one tank.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

coreystooks said:


> @tcorbitt20 Yes all one tank.


Cool. Thanks! Gonna try some Bifen next time around.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I usually mix Bifen and Urea with my T-Nex. I'm in search of a decent iron product. How does the Main Event work for you?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Redtwin It works really good I get a good color response from it. It's a little expensive at around $10 an application for 12,000 sq ft for me so once I run out I'm going to try out Ferromec AC liquid iron and see how that compares since it will be a little cheaper per app.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got a pretty funny comment this morning, lady walking by stopped me while I was mowing mainly to ask about the greens mower but then asked if I had a different kind of grass than everyone else in the subdivision because nobody else's looks anything like mine lol.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It's truly a different looking grass when mowed low. I'm going to look into the liquid iron as well just because it seems it should be easier to mix. Cheaper is good as well.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Was going through pictures on my phone and found a drone shot I took last August of the whole property so I thought I would take another to compare it to. Most people would say it looks worse but everything green in the new picture is all bermuda vs a complete salad bar, I also roughly outlined the parts that were bermuda last year. Still got a lot of filling in to do.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

T-nex, urea, and main event yesterday evening.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Did an "Augusta style" mow this morning and I actually really like the look. Noticed a few places the mower is wanting to float a little due to the thickness so I think I'm going to verticut it here pretty soon.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

THICK!!!!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Bmossin Thanks! Getting too thick though.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

coreystooks said:


> Got one last mow this morning before vacation, hopefully PGR will keep it under control


I have these same type of washboard, undulations in parts of my yard. Hoping they will dissipate with repeated levelings. Your journal is looking really good. I also have a "big yard" that I'm in the process of trying to correct. Only difference is mine has a ton of rock in it. NO FUN.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Philly_Gunner The reason my front washboards when I mow up and down the slope is because after I did my spring scalp we had several weeks of rain so the clippings that didn't get sucked up ended up in little lines all along the slope even after raking and going over with the rotary I just couldn't get all of them. So it's basically little strips of clippings and thatch left over from scalping, hopefully verticutting will help with them. And I know what you mean about the rocks, I've been putting off taking care of the rocks in my main yard I've got about 5-6 big areas that failed the screwdriver test lol.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Finally got around to verticutting today. Cleaned it up with the Honda and then took it down to 0.4" with the reel. I'm glad I can dump material in my big yard because I don't even want to think about how many bags that would have been.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

First mow after verticutting and scalping exactly one week ago, recovering good.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed T-Nex, Urea, and tried Ferromec AC for this first time hopefully it does as good as Main Event.

Really should have moved the trailer for the pic.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

How's this for a HOC reset. Me and the neighbor figured out we were a little off on the property line so I had to reclaim some grass and took it down to dirt.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ouch! Now THAT'S a domination line!!!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Redtwin When my wife saw it she thought I put down sand lol.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Definitely give the Ferromec AC a thumbs up got a better color response than I did from Main Event. I applied at 5 oz/k along with pgr and urea.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

coreystooks said:


> Definitely give the Ferromec AC a thumbs up got a better color response than I did from Main Event. I applied at 5 oz/k along with pgr and urea.


Looks great and ferromec took my arden 2 shades darker at 6oz k, lasted at least 3 weeks i believe


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

PGR, urea, and Ferromec this morning.


----------



## DLav8r (Jun 15, 2020)

yard looks great. I may have to try out the Ferromec when my Lesco Liquid iron runs out. So far that has been working decently well for greenup with my PGR apps.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Big yard grow in update. The section behind the fence is basically completely filled and the larger area has made a lot of progress, I really think that this time next year it will be 100%.

July 13th



September 8th


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Mowed during the day today and I remembered real quick why I do it early in the morning, Alabama heat is no joke.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Any updates on the scalp strip along the property borders? It's hard to find on the overheads.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Redtwin its fully recovered. You can kind of see it where it meets the taller grass of the neighbor.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

PGR and iron this morning. Pretty sure this will be my last PGR application for the season.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Well was going to wait a week or two before overseeding the backyard but temps are perfect right now. Started with a double rate of t-nex yesterday then took it down to 0.375. Seeded at 10lbs/k and now just watering and waiting.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got prodiamine down on the big yard on the 22nd before all this rain came in since it's not irrigated, hope to try to get it down the main yard this weekend. Don't have pictures but I have germination on the rye this morning which is day 6, super pumped.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

PRG starting to pop


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the first mow on the PRG. Might need to throw down some additional seed in the lighter spots. This is day 8.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Second mow on the rye this morning dropped it to 0.625. Also threw out some additional seed on Sunday to help some areas that didn't come in as thick. Really think I'm going to do the front as well next year.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Man you get those lines STRAIGHT!!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Cdub5_ Thanks man! That Jake will drive like a laser as long as the ground is smooth enough.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Doubles today, fertilized yesterday with 1 lbs of N using 13-13-13.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Ryegrass is going to become a yearly thing around here.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

looks SHARP!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Bmossin thanks man!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

1 week since last cut, was on a short vacation and got back yesterday. Got a little over an inch of rain from Sally and the fert app really got the rye growing, was probably 2 inches in places which resulted in 7 baskets of clippings but is looking A+ now.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Dang, that PRG will put down some solid stripes. Looking good!!!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Redtwin Thanks man yeah too bad can't have this stuff year round. Actually wasn't too far from you this weekend we stayed at watersound on 30A.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Little issue started popping up in the rye this week, turning yellow in spots. Is this some kind of fungus or something else?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks to @GrassOnTheHills I think the problem is just N deficiency. Sprayed 0.5 lbs of N and threw in some iron and PGR while I had the sprayer out. We'll see what happens.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> Thanks to @GrassOnTheHills I think the problem is just N deficiency. Sprayed 0.5 lbs of N and threw in some iron and PGR while I had the sprayer out. We'll see what happens.


I know you tagged me so I'd come wandering on over to the warm season side just to find out you keep your yard looking better than I could ever imagine mine looking... And you do it year round :lol:

Looks AWESOME man!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

GrassOnTheHills said:


> coreystooks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to @GrassOnTheHills I think the problem is just N deficiency. Sprayed 0.5 lbs of N and threw in some iron and PGR while I had the sprayer out. We'll see what happens.
> ...


Thanks man I appreciate it, this is the first time trying this cool season stuff so I'm learning as I go. Hopefully I can get my PRG looking as good as yours. Wish I could grow this stuff year round.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> > coreystooks said:
> ...


Haha it's nice, but let's not forget about disease pressure if it were to hit. Love the stripes though.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

@coreystooks what rate are you spraying PGR at on the rye?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

GrassOnTheHills said:


> @coreystooks what rate are you spraying PGR at on the rye?


I sprayed 0.4oz/k, the rate for rye at fairway height is 0.5oz/k and 1oz/k if it is over 1 inch.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> GrassOnTheHills said:
> 
> 
> > @coreystooks what rate are you spraying PGR at on the rye?
> ...


Right on. My first PGR application was at .75oz/k but I wasn't happy with how it responded (it didn't look healthy, but this may have been unrelated). I went down at .5-6oz/k a few days ago and going to see what happens. I expect less regulation, but with cooler temps here it may still be about the same as what I saw with .75oz/k, but hopefully look a bit happier.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow that stripes beautifully and im jealous of the flat space! I never wander over in the warm season section but the yellowing in my PRG lead me this way via @GrassOnTheHills. Glad a spray of N helped as i'll be doing the same shortly!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Wow that stripes beautifully and im jealous of the flat space! I never wander over in the warm season section but the yellowing in my PRG lead me this way via @GrassOnTheHills. Glad a spray of N helped as i'll be doing the same shortly!


Thanks man I appreciate it. The N definitely helped I'll have to post an update pic when I get home. Looking back it should have been obvious what the problem was since the pee spots from the dog were perfectly healthy and can be seen in the pictures.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Insane that PRG needs this much Nitrogen to be happy but I suppose that's what we need to give it. I asked in my journal but I can re-ask here - What amount of iron are you spraying?


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Insane that PRG needs this much Nitrogen to be happy but I suppose that's what we need to give it. I asked in my journal but I can re-ask here - What amount of iron are you spraying?


The N requirement surprised me as well because it seems like everyone that overseeds bermuda with rye only fertilize it once. For iron I use Ferromec AC liquid iron and I sprayed the rye the same rate I did my bermuda which is 5oz/K.


----------



## GrassOnTheHills (Jul 3, 2020)

SOLARSUPLEX said:


> Insane that PRG needs this much Nitrogen to be happy but I suppose that's what we need to give it. I asked in my journal but I can re-ask here - What amount of iron are you spraying?


Ryan Knorr mentions that he sees his lawn needing less N after a few seasons of giving it more. I don't have the source video on that but it was semi-recent. From what I understand, younger grass is a bit more hungry. @ken-n-nancy mentions the same here, though specifically about KBG.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Definitely looking better.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Looks greener in person but I would say back to normal now, almost 3" of rain didn't hurt either.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Seeing your results makes me think a shot of fert on my overseed would probably give it a little boost.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Bmossin would definitely recommend it color looks so good in person.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

coreystooks said:


> Looks greener in person but I would say back to normal now, almost 3" of rain didn't hurt either.


Man that looks awesome


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Pretty cool mow in the fog this morning.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

coreystooks said:


> Pretty cool mow in the fog this morning.


My first thought was to professionally print this picture and frame it.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Double wides this morning. Bermuda going dormant so curious to see how much shows through. Also haven't been using the catcher since that foliar app to try and return some N back into the soil.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Bermuda finally completely dormant I think the rye looks really cool contrasting with all the brown. Just have one spot in the rye that you can see in the picture that is a little thin but other than that looking great. Also wanted to show the progress on the big yard grow in now that the bermuda is brown and easy to see. Looking back at the pictures at the beginning of the journal I'm very impressed with the progress I've made on that area and I believe next year it will be filled in completely.


----------

